# Deep-Shine Detail - Lapis Blue Golf R - Lincolnshire Detailer



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Lapis Blue Golf R Receives A New Car Preparation Package @ Deep-Shine Detail.

As Normal the safe multi stage contamination process was completed. The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes and wheel woolies.





For the second stage on the wheels Iron X was applied to remove airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles. The purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal. Stubborn areas were aggitated using a detail brush. Then A Tar Remover was used to remove tar deposits.

Purple coloration high lights bonded contamination that required removing after the initial cleansing stage, this is extremely important for the effectiveness, bond and durability of the selected wheel protection that is applied at a later stage.



Inner Arches were tidied up with some apc and various brushes



The car was then blanketed with a cleansing foam for it's pre-wash with a light dilution of APC to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush









The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts.



Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The Golf was then fully dried using a drying towel. A Hot air blower was used to aid removing standing water from shut lines and light recesses etc



The Golf then received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to achieve the best improvement and results possible within the constraints of the package.























Interior fully treated and protected



Engine compartment treated & protected





Two layers of Swissvax Best Of Show Applied



Wheels prepared with Swissvax cleaner fluid & protected with Autobahn. Tyres dressed with pneu. Rubbers & seals treated with Seal Feed



Completion Images



















Many Thanks Adi​


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Great work. Super colour to detail......


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning car and some amazing reflection shots. Good job


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks gorgeous! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome can't wait till mines arrives in the same colour albeit with the 18's


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

God DAYUM that's one fine looking Golf........... Top drawer as always Adi.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

great job! and lovely car


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work as ever,a range of products to give maximum results.

John Tht. #detailing


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nicely done Adi, up to your usual high standards both on the write up and the job itself. :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome job on a great car with a lovely colour.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful, great spec on the car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

some golf that, great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Great work ... looks so much better :thumb: and a new car too 

This colour has got a lot of stick on the Golf R Forum for marking easily and showing up swirls. Was that your impression when detailing the car ?


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

Amazing the poor state of a new car! Great finish!


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great work!!


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

JonnyG said:


> Great work ... looks so much better :thumb: and a new car too
> 
> This colour has got a lot of stick on the Golf R Forum for marking easily and showing up swirls. Was that your impression when detailing the car ?


Hi mate, yes I've heard the hype regarding the Lapis Blue, the car did come in with light swirling etc and a few RDS however I wouldn't say that this particular car was noticeably worse than other new car preps we have recently completed on other Marques.

In terms of it marking easily using new microfibres and fresh wax applicators correctly we had no problems. Like any deep rich colour light defects will be more noticeable than light shades such as silver and white for example.

Unfortunately we have seen examples in at at other detailers that have been a lot worse so I suppose a lot comes down to the usual, the standard of the preparation valet the car receives at the dealership then most importantly the owners wash technique whilst maintaining the car will play massive factors in the overall standard

Cheers Adi


----------



## Donetello (May 12, 2014)

Nice one where are you based in Lincolnshire.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work,
great attention to the finer details

love your unit always looks so clean and clinical,leaves the reader to focus on the car and not just the background 

love your work and write ups, always professional


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

Stunning job. Do you mind me asking what are your go to polishes?


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Quality


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not normally a vw fan, but that is a lovely jubbly motor


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks great! Love the colour too


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Stunning work and beautiful car. 
Fabrizio


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Excellent work, gorgeous colour


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome. My 'perfect' spec R too, 3-Door, Lapis Blue, 19" wheels... Yes please!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking finish on a lovely car :thumb:

PS. Love the workspace too 



JBirchy said:


> Awesome. My 'perfect' spec R too, 3-Door, Lapis Blue, 19" wheels... Yes please!


Agree - although a black 3-door R on 19" wheels does look good!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Agree - although a black 3-door R on 19" wheels does look good!


Yes, must admit I'd be hard pushed to choose between black and blue!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

stunner! 

what a lovely car!


----------

